# Hören obs knallt



## Befree (26 November 2009)

Hey Leute,

hab seit gestern folgende Problemstellung:

In einer Presse wird der Satz von 250-1250 kleiner Zünder verpresst. Nun kommt es hin und wieder vor das 1 - 1250 (also alle) dieser Zünder beim Pressen hochgehen, also verpuffen. Und das soll ich regestrieren. Wenn alle verpuffen ist das nicht so das Problem denn das ist so laut das kann ich sogar mit einem "Conrad-Klatsch-sensor zum Selberbauen" abfragen.
Aber ich möchte auch wissen wenn nur 1 einziges hoch geht. So jetzt hab ich mir gedacht bräuchte man ja ein richtmicrofon das genau in die Presse gerichtet ist. Aber wie soll ich es auswerten ob es eine verpuffung war oder ob es einfach nur die Umgebungslautstärke ist. Oder noch viel besser: Wie bekomme ich so ein Signal in die SPS? Kennt jemand Firmen die so etwas auswerten können? Oder hat eine Idee für den selbstbau. Gäbe es die möglichkeit ein Microfonsigal analog in die SPS zu ekommen um es auf einen Grenzwert abzufragen?

Schmeißt einfach mal alle eure Ideen rein und wenn sie noch so kurios klingen. PS. Das sowas sehr teuer werden kann weiß ich schon xD

Möge die PURness mit euch sein

Befree


----------



## Larry Laffer (26 November 2009)

Hallo,
vielleicht nicht unbedingt "hören" sondern mehr "fühlen" ...
Bau in den Aufbau einen Kraft-Sensor mit ein, der dann die Erschütterung erfassen soll. Das geht mit dem SPS-Programm (richtige CPU vorausgesetzt) zu machen. Das setzt dann allerdings voraus, dass du dich mit dem Thema Messwert-Aufnahme und -Auswertung in der SPS sehr intensiv auseinander setzt.

Gruß
LL


----------



## Befree (26 November 2009)

Ob ich das überhaupt registrieren kann? Die Pressen und das Werkzeug sind so massiv das ich mir in dem Punkt nicht sicher bin.

vernünftige CPU und Sensoren stellen nicht das Problem dar


----------



## Blockmove (26 November 2009)

Bei der Verpuffung werden doch bestimmt irgendwelche Gase frei.
Eventuell kannst du die durch passende Gas-Sensoren, Massenspektrometer, Schnüffelsonden oder was in der Art detektieren.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Sockenralf (26 November 2009)

Hallo,

spontane Idee:
Einen Lagerwächter auf das Werkzug montieren

andere Idee: Wenn man da auch hinsieht --> eine Kameralösung


MfG


----------



## dani (26 November 2009)

Hallo,

ich würde mal hier nachfragen ob die eine passende Idee haben.

http://www.schallsensor.de/01_sensoren_d.html



> *2. Prozessüberwachung*
> (Knallen, Rauschen, Zischen)


----------



## Befree (26 November 2009)

da werd ich mal anrufen, Danke


----------



## Larry Laffer (26 November 2009)

Befree schrieb:


> Ob ich das überhaupt registrieren kann? Die Pressen und das Werkzeug sind so massiv das ich mir in dem Punkt nicht sicher bin.


 
... ich erkenne auf diese Weise Laufbahnfehler und -Beschädigungen bei Kugellagern ...


----------



## freezer (26 November 2009)

eine andere idee 

mit einem richtmicrophon die signale in einen µ-controller reinschicken
und über eine Furietransformation rausfiltern 
dann kannst du einfach einen eingang in die cpu schicken.

mein vorschlag ist halt für bastler .

lg freezer


----------



## Larry Laffer (26 November 2009)

... eine Fourier-Transformation oder auch FFT-Analyse kannst du auch mit der SPS machen - kein Thema. Das hilft allerdings nur dann weiter, wenn du mit spezifizierten Frequenzen rechnest. In diesem Fall rechne ich allerdings eher mit unspezifizierten Frequenzen und da ist ein Oberschwingungs-Algorhythmus m.E. wesentlich effektiver ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## Uwe Schröder (26 November 2009)

*Andere Idee*

Hallo!

Vielleicht kann man den Luftdruck beim Knall messen?

mfg Uwe


----------



## nade (26 November 2009)

Ähnliche Idee, das ganze über eine Art Laserthermometer erfassen. Wo eine Verbrenung, wenn auch diesmal in schnellem durchlauf ist, müßte so auch berührungslos die Temp erfassbar sei. Vielleicht damit schon bei der Temperaturerfassung des Werkzeuges schon eine mögliche Fehlerquelle das die Zündzahlen hochgehn... Kannst bzw darfst du von der Presse mal ein Bild machen? Vielleicht kann dir da einer schon eine nähere Lösungsart nennen..


----------



## TommyG (26 November 2009)

Das

Zeitfenster eingrenzen. Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, knallt es meistens nur, wenn der Druck der Presse ziemlich hoch ist. 

Presst Du alle gleichzeitig, oder one by one?

Greetz, Tom


----------



## Befree (27 November 2009)

Ich darf zwar Bilder machen.. aber ins Netz stellen fällt leider flach

Wir pressen alle auf einmal. Wir haben Anlagen mit 250 Stück pro Transportplatte und Anlagen mit 500 Stück pro Transportplatte. In einigen Anlagen werden sogar 5 Platten gleichzeitig verarbeitet was dann eine Stückzahl von 1250 ergibt pro Takt.

Es kann aus verschiedensten Gründen zur Verpuffung kommen. Und ist Zeitlich eigentlich nur auf das zusammenfahren einzugrenzen. Dabei muss man aber sehen das die Pressen erst die Zünder einspannen und dann erst mit hochdruck (bis zu 900 bar) pressen.


----------



## nade (27 November 2009)

Also fällt Thermometer jeglicher Art flach, Richtmikro ebenso Wärmebildkamera nachdem der Träger Ausgeworfen wird mit "Bildvergleich" wäre da denk ich mal noch am ehesten was. Problem wird wohl nur sein, das ein zu geringes Zeitfenster bei den "kleinen" Ladungen bleibt um die Verpuffung danach noch erkennen zu können...
Wie wird der Druckanstieg bei einer Verpuffung abgeleitet?
Wie sind die Einzelnen Ladungen voneinander getrennt?
Arbeitsgebiet klingt nach Diehl......
In meiner Nähe werden von denen "nur" Granaten gestopft... Da ist eine "Verpuffung" deutlich wahrnehmbar und wird über Druckklappen "abgeblasen".
Wie wird denn momentan warscheinlich "manuell" der Korrekt gepresste Zünder geprüft?


----------



## Befree (30 November 2009)

Diehl ist fast richtig xD

da war ich auch ein zwei mal xD

Aber schonmal danke für die zahllosen ideen


----------



## Herrminator2 (1 Dezember 2009)

Wie sieht so eine Verpuffung von einem "Pressling" aus? Ist ein Funke zu sehen? oder Verpufft es einfach nur?


----------



## Befree (2 Dezember 2009)

Man kann innerhalb der Presse gar nichts mehr sehen. Das Werkzeug liefert nur Platz für die Transportplatte. Sobald sie eingefahren wurde sieht man sie nicht mehr


----------



## Herrminator2 (2 Dezember 2009)

Und was wäre wenn man mit Ultrachall arbeiten würde?

Mit Sender und Empfanger auf der gleichen Seite die Positon der Verpuffung ermittelt. Und das gleiche von der Gegenseite. Dann sollte man aus der Differenz der Beiden eine Postion ermitteln können. Evtl ist Ultraschall nicht das Richtige Mittel. ... Aber der Ansatz vielleicht.


----------



## Befree (2 Dezember 2009)

Ich muss keine Position ermitteln, ich muss es "lediglich" registrieren.


----------



## Herrminator2 (2 Dezember 2009)

Dann sollte es mit einer "Wellenschranke" gehen.


----------



## Befree (2 Dezember 2009)

mit einer was?


----------



## Herrminator2 (7 Dezember 2009)

Beispielsweise könnte man mit Ultraschall nach den Echo-Zeitverfahren arbeiten. So das der Ultraschall im Normalfall eine bestimmte Rücklaufzeit hat. 
Findet eine Verpuffung statt, wird das Signal beeinflusst und die Rücklaufzeit verändert sich. Gilt es nur zu klären ob Ultraschall hierfür in Frage kommt.
Bzw. ob eine Verpuffung den Ultraschall stark genug beeinflusst.


----------

